# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto/vendita senza iscrizione al VIES

## dubbioso87

Buongiorno, 
So che se n'è già parlato sul forum ma non ho trovato nulla di chiaro e preciso quindi ripropongo il quesito. 
Io ho acquistato, ed intendo continuare a farlo, prodotti e servizi dall' Europa come servizi eBay e merce di vario tipo. Non essendo iscritto al VIES mi è stata fatta fattura con VAT del paese di emissione della stessa. 
Ora vorrei sapere: 
- E' legale fare così e quindi posso continuare a farlo?
- Non devo fare altro che archiviarla come una qualsiasi fattura "italiana" senza F24, intrastat ecc.. ?
- Se l'IVA del paese emittente della fattura è minore dell'italiana ( es 15% eBay) la cosa non fa differenza?  
Aggiungo se può servire che sono nel regime dei minimi. 
Credo che il problema sia solo nell'applicazione dell'IVA ovvero l'esserne esente. 
Per esempio: 
Se acquisto da UK un PC e loro me lo fatturano con VAT 20% io la registro e non la posso rendere detraibile quindi il problema IVA non sussiste perchè io non la "incasso".
Al contrario sela fattura fosse esente allora ci sarebbe il problema IVA e quindi dovrei fare F24 pagarla per poi poterla dettrarre. 
Stessa cosa se io vendo a uno in UK e gli fatturo con IVA al 22% non c'è problema perchè io pago l'IVA in Italia.
Al contrario se fatturo senza IVA passo i guai. 
In poche parole se viene applicata l'Iva del paese di orgine dal cedente la vendita viene vista come nazionale e non intracomunitaria e quindi il problema intrastat F24 ecc. non sussiste. 
Essendo io con il regime dei minimi l'IVA è sempre non detraibile e la vendita sempre esente IVA quindi il fatto di non essere iscritto al VIES non mi crea uno svantaggio. 
Sbaglio?  
Grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi voglia aiutare.

----------


## La matta

il problema che vedo io è che, essendo l'acquisto fatto da una ditta, seppur nel regime dei minimi, dovrebbe essere fatto col metodo che alla ditta è pertinente. Altrimenti, l'acquisto è fatto da un privato. Senza contare che, in questo modo, l'iva viene pagata all'estero, invece che in Italia. GB ringrazia, Italia un po' meno, ed è Italia che fa i controlli, non GB.

----------


## dubbioso87

Lo so però io non posso permettemi 50-60 € di commercialista per fare intrastat,F24 ecc permesi in cui le fatture di eBay sono 10 - 15 € 
Non mi sembra una cosa intelligente..    

> Altrimenti, l'acquisto è fatto da un privato

  Non è fatto da un privato perchè la fattura è intestata alla ditta e viene registrata normalmente. L'unica differenza è che non è detraibile (cosa normale nel regime dei minimi).   
Girando sul forum in un post analogo ho trovato questo:    

> Ricordo, come ha spiegato l'Agenzia delle entrate che: "Senza iscrizione al Vies, l’acquisto effettuato da una ditta italiana presso un’azienda con sede in un altro Stato Ue, non può essere considerato una transazione intracomunitaria esente dall’imposta sul valore aggiunto. Di conseguenza l’operazione è rilevante, ai fini dell’Iva, nel Paese del fornitore e non risulta applicabile il regime del reverse charge".
> Questa, in sintesi, la risposta dell’Agenzia delle Entrate, fornita con la risoluzione 42/E del 27 aprile 2012, a una società italiana che ha acquistato senza essere iscritta al Vies.
> Come é noto, se non provvede il fornitore, può farlo poi l'acquirente emettendo autofattura e quindi pagando l'Iva nel proprio paese.
> Ovviamente, mancando l'iscrizione al Viese: No instrastat.

  Io ho pagato l'IVA quindi dovrei essere in regola.. Giusto?

----------


## FrancescoVir

Il problema di fondo è che per porre in essere "operazioni intracomunitarie" bisogna essere iscritti al VIES. L'iscrizione è un "presupposto soggettivo"...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Lo so però io non posso permettemi 50-60 € di commercialista per fare intrastat,F24 ecc permesi in cui le fatture di eBay sono 10 - 15 € 
> Non mi sembra una cosa intelligente..

  E ti sembra intelligente fare da soli, rischiando magari di combinare qualche pasticcio che ti costerebbe quanto 10 anni di assistenza di un commercialista?

----------


## dubbioso87

> E ti sembra intelligente fare da soli, rischiando magari di combinare qualche pasticcio che ti costerebbe quanto 10 anni di assistenza di un commercialista?

  
Quando l'ho fatto non conoscevo l'esistenza del VIES ed essendo in regime dei minimi le fatture al commercialista le mando una volta all'anno.    
Ho trovato questo nella circolare n. 39/2011 dell’Agenzia delle Entrate:   

> 6.Effetti dei provvedimenti di diniego e revoca ed eventuale
> impugnazione 
> Nella relazione illustrativa dell’articolo 27 del decreto legge n. 78 del 2010 viene chiarito che, a far corso dalla manifestazione della volontà di
> effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie contenuta nella dichiarazione di inizio
> attività, “sarà sospesa la soggettività attiva e passiva ad effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie” fino al trentesimo giorno successivo alla data di attribuzione della partita IVA. 
> La voluntas legis è dunque chiara: l’assenza dall’Archivio VIES determina il venire meno della possibilità di effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie e di applicare il regime fiscale loro proprio, in quanto il soggetto non può essere considerato come soggetto passivo IVA italiano ai fini dell’effettuazione di operazioni intracomunitarie. 
> Come già evidenziato in premessa,il provvedimento n. 188381 del 2010 qualifica peraltro l’Archivio VIES come “archivio informatico dei soggetti autorizzati a porre in essere operazioni intracomunitarie”. Ciò a conferma della circostanza che solo a seguito dell’inclusione nell’Archivio VIES il soggetto è legittimato ad effettuare operazioni intracomunitarie applicando lo specifico regime fiscale che caratterizza questo tipo di operazioni. 
> La sospensione della soggettività passiva vale quindi,a fortiori, oltre che nei 30 giorni destinati al controllo finalizzato all’eventuale diniego, anche nelle ipotesi in cui intervenga il diniego medesimo o la revoca, fino a quando il contribuente non ottenga l’inserimento nell’Archivio VIES (a seguito di annullamento in autotutela o in sede giudiziale dei provvedimenti di diniego o revoca, o di una nuova istanza il cui esame porti a constatare il venir meno dei fattori di rischio precedentemente considerati).  Di conseguenza, eventuali operazioni intracomunitarie effettuate nei predetti 30 giorni, così come dopo il diniego o la revoca, non sono da considerare comprese nel regime fiscale degli scambi intracomunitari, ma in quello ordinario. 
> In tali casi, peraltro, è la stessa controparte comunitaria che, non avendo modo di riscontrare la soggettività passiva IVA del cedente/prestatore o del cessionario/committente italiano nell’Archivio VIES, dovrebbe esimersi dal qualificare fiscalmente l’operazione come soggetta al regime fiscale degli scambi intracomunitari.
> ...

  Credo che questo spieghi bene che se non si è iscritti al VIES semplicemente non si è soggetti passivi intracomunitari e quindi l' acquisto è assimibilabile ad uno ordinario (nazionale). Se può farlo chi viene revocato può farlo anche chi non si iscrive no? 
La sanzione scatta solo se ci si avvale del regime intracomunitario e quindi dell'esenzione/detrazione. 
Non sono esperto ma mi sembra chiaro che si può fare se non viene usato il regime intracomunitario.

----------


## nascosto

> Buongiorno, 
> So che se n'è già parlato sul forum ma non ho trovato nulla di chiaro e preciso quindi ripropongo il quesito. 
> Io ho acquistato, ed intendo continuare a farlo, prodotti e servizi dall' Europa come servizi eBay e merce di vario tipo. Non essendo iscritto al VIES mi è stata fatta fattura con VAT del paese di emissione della stessa. 
> Ora vorrei sapere: 
> - E' legale fare così e quindi posso continuare a farlo?
> - Non devo fare altro che archiviarla come una qualsiasi fattura "italiana" senza F24, intrastat ecc.. ?
> - Se l'IVA del paese emittente della fattura è minore dell'italiana ( es 15% eBay) la cosa non fa differenza?  
> Aggiungo se può servire che sono nel regime dei minimi. 
> Credo che il problema sia solo nell'applicazione dell'IVA ovvero l'esserne esente. 
> ...

  Andiamo con ordine:
se non si è iscritti al Vies allora chi emette la fattura, a PRESCINDERE che si acquisti con o senza p.iva, DEVE emetterla con l'iva esposta, ciò comporta la fine di qualsiasi problema in quanto l'imposta è assolta "a monte", niente intra, costo integralmente deducibile (o parzialmente, in base al tipo di acquisto fatto) sommando l'iva (del paese venditore) al costo... ritengo che così sia sostanzialmente corretto (l'iva l'ho pagata, ho sostenuto "una spesa", ritengo si possa tranquillamente cumulare all'imponibile, salvo mi sfugga qualche dettaglio).
Diverso è il caso in cui si acquisti senza che il venditore esponga l'iva ma l'acquirente (cioè io) non sono iscritto al Vies e la fattura sia con la partita iva dell'acquirente, in tal caso vi è un errore formale di fatturazione, che secondo me non implica (come nel caso sopra) alcun documento intrastat (non sono iscritto al Vies per cui il problema sarà del commercialista che ha da contabilizzare la fattura emessa del suo cliente, rilevando l'errore).

----------


## Niccolò

Mi devo correggere: mandi una mail al fornitore informandolo che è tenuto a applicarti l'IVA, il fornitore non capirà e non farà niente (ma questo è un mio pensiero), in caso di controllo l'Italia comunicherà al paese estero l'avvenuta evasione di imposta, il paese estero valuterà se prendere provvedimenti nei confronti di chi ha emesso fattura.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quando l'ho fatto non conoscevo l'esistenza del VIES ed essendo in regime dei minimi le fatture al commercialista le mando una volta all'anno.

  Avevi l'obbligo di informarti con il commercialista. Lui mica può sapere se stai comprando all'estero.... 
Il commercialista non è la persona alla quale si portano i documenti e basta, ma è una persona con cui si parla!!!

----------


## Johnny

Se il contribuente minimo potesse tranquillamente effettuare operazioni intra UE senza essere iscritto al VIES, eventuali suoi acquisti non dovrebbero essere logicamente deducibili come costi.
Altrimenti, perché ci sarebbe l'obbligo per i minimi di richiedere l'autorizzazione a effettuare operazioni internazionali? 
Puoi continuare a non essere iscritto al VIES, continuare ad acquistare, ma NON a dedurre questi costi. 
In un comportamento del genere potrebbe intravvedersi anche una concorrenza sleale:
- contribuente minimo non iscritto al VIES che acquista in paesi con IVA inferiore e deduce anche il costo (e non effettua neanche un adempimento)
contro
- contribuente minimo iscritto al VIES (dopo aver richiesto l'autorizzazione) che acquista in paesi UE, senza IVA e poi versa l'IVA italiana qui in Italia, compila l'Intrastat e deduce correttamente il costo (ed effettua tutti gli adempimenti)

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il problema, in effetti, é stato mal posto, perchè chi ha fatto la domanda non è un commercialista. Qui il problema non è solo IVA per cui dato che acquisto senza iscrizione al VIES acquisto come *PRIVATO* e quindi niente adempimenti INTRA, niente detrazione o obblighi IVA. Il problema è che se acquisto qualificandomi *PRIVATO* non lo faccio solo ai fini IVA, ma anche ai fini delle Imposte Dirette e tutti gli acquisti essendo fatti in regime B2C sono fiscalmente indeducibili.

----------


## vincenzoros

Enrico scusami ho le stesso problema con un mio cliente nel regime dei mimimi. Non è iscritto al VIES ed oggi mi porta una fattura di acquisto di servizi (dominio internet) dalla Germania di modico valore con applicazione dell'invasione del 19% applicata in fattura. 
Non devo fare l'Intra ed il costo è tutto indeducibile? 
Grazie.

----------


## forstmeier

> Enrico scusami ho le stesso problema con un mio cliente nel regime dei mimimi. Non è iscritto al VIES ed oggi mi porta una fattura di acquisto di servizi (dominio internet) dalla Germania di modico valore con applicazione dell'invasione del 19% applicata in fattura. 
> Non devo fare l'Intra ed il costo è tutto indeducibile? 
> Grazie.

  La risposta è data.  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post268559 
saluti,
.

----------


## vincenzoros

> La risposta è data.  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post268559 
> saluti,
> .

  
Grazie, avevo capito bene quindi.  
Vincenzo

----------

